# Beeswax



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i wax my board with KY


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Jay29 said:


> Anyone wax your board with beeswax?


Wouldn't beeswax be way to soft and plyable? I wouldn't last one run.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> i wax my board with KY


He's talking about his snowboard not your dick...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

why are you always talking about my dick


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh yes, bee's wax is the shit, where the hell have you been ? I have a custom made beehive in my closet just for this reason :thumbsup:


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

You can eat the honey while you wax your board:thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Idk but iirc, beeswax was used for grippage for xc skis recipies. It seems like beeswax would be too soft for slippage. Apparently 80-90 percent of board/ski wax is paraffin and the other 10-20 percent are additives, i.e., hardeners, surfactants, dye, perfume, teflon, detergent, molybdemum, graphite, gallium and ect. Been thinking/researching about doing my own recipe since got 9 boards and a pair of skis to keep going and running out of a big block of ski wax that was found at a thrift store for $2 a few years back.


----------

